# Tardinghen Aire - anyone with recent news?



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We were planning to stay our last night at Tardinghen Aire, having read reports on Camping Cars info --- http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/aire.php?numid=4468&Localité=TARDINGHEN &langue=F
I am beginning to wonder if it is going to be worth it, although the last guy to write seems to be an official from the site who is encouraging people to go there, I don't want the village and the mayor coming with sticks and stones to out us..
The following appears to be from a local newspaper that I thought some who wild camp in the area may like to read, sorry for translations, not the best.

The camper dislodged 
jeudi 03.07.2008, 04:57 - La Voix du Nord Thursday 03.07.2008, 04:57 - La Voix du Nord

Until then tolerated, the camper can no longer park on the same sites of the two-Caps.

"The caps are not intended to serve as free camping." The tone is firm, the decision implacable.». Project manager "Grand Site" the natural regional park Caps and Marais Opal, Olivier Provin no longer wants "to see a wall of camper" at the summit of Cap Blanc-Nez, as was the case last year last: "There were more than 80 motorhomes remaining two, three days free camping at the foot of the memorial." A tolerance which ended with the development of the site which favours a "parking a little more back and exploring the area on foot. " Result: at Cap Blanc-Nez, motorhomes were dislodge the same way as cars outside the Dover Patrol.

Parking, not camping 
On the site of Cap Gris-Nez, they are confined in a corner of the terminal. « "A non-terminal and a parking area night," wishes to clarify Olivier Provin.

At Tardinghen in the dune du Chatelet, there is a bylaw against them. Grand Site ». A decision also affects areas outside site, as the parking area managed by Dominique Hamy which sees the ban a direct consequence of "Operation Grand Site". "No risk" according to Olivier Provin, who gives as an example the parking lots already existing Wissant and Escalles. «. "The national park is currently conducting a study to see where the gaps are," he says. 
-------------------------------------
Located between the two caps, the quiet village of Tardinghen has offered a brand new terminal as part of "Operation Grand Site".. Some of its inhabitants are doubts about the benefits of the project.

Caught between the town hall and church, the newly completed terminal is empty. Balbutiements start of the tourist season? « "Not at all," hastens to correct a resident, met on the beach at Châtelet. "There no point. Except to go to Mass on Sunday. "The terminal is due to host tourists increasingly attracted to the site of Two-Caps. Except that the beach Châtelet located near the village already has its own terminal "Nobody park here. . You imagine off Tardinghen (a few hundred metres) with children and cooler? "Yellow baseball cap screwed on the head, his fifties who lives in the village last fifteen years, did not démord:" A few years ago, it was 120 inhabitants. It is now more than 150. Why are these people they come? To enjoy the peace and nature. There are people who love if not nag é am é, "he says, approved by another resident. . Funded by the regional council, the new parking area must revive the village, with a term economic benefits.

Any one been lately?
Mandy


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

if you go to the camping cars info site there is a web address for the aire it appears to be on a farm with storage etc and there is a email address.we are thinking of useing it in august.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

Yes that is where the link at the top takes you but if you translate the postings it doesn't sound like we are in for much of a welcome  

We will be there at the end of August so will keep a look out for any updates you may have if you are going before this. 

Mandy


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Calais area wild camping*

 Buon giorno Mandy et al,
there does appear to be growing resentment of wild 'camping caristes' along the Channel shores around Calais.
The aire you mention is of course private, but maybe local 'protected area' legislation could indeed prevent the owner from operating what is in effect a CL.
Looking up the Voix du Nord you will find in todays edition widely reported of a ban introduced in Dunkirque since 01/07/08 of wild camping along the Digue, with Euro 35 fine. At the same time an aire will be introduced at the Municipal camping site with a charge of Euro 21.50 for 24 hours, including EHU, taxes etc.
Couldn't find on line the article Mandy mentioned because you need to be a subscriber to go into the archives.
Actually, myself believe that wild camping along this coast is not necessary outside designated camping car areas, as aires/camping municipals are plentiful and cheap, as are free parking areas (e.g. Yacht basin Calais, Elf services at Chunnel exit, Cite Europe, etc etc). Local residents do have a point. The place becomes full at this time of year of B/NL/D camping cars trying to avoid paying 10/15 Euro a night with motorhomes that must have cost at least 35/40 K Euro to purchase and a fortune to run, as we all know.
Whlist GB motorhomers are looking for one night in transit in or out, Continental campers are spending their one or two week holidays along this coast. But we are all tarred with the same brush.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

Have to agree with you on the wild camping bit, I often feel sorry for those who buy a home in a lovely spot to end up engulfed in white squares to look at. 

It was the private one in Tardinghen we where looking at, is it possible to set one up with no permission and then wait to see what the locals think, or has he got permission and then the locals including the mayor has kicked up a stink. It looks well away from the coast and not that close to any other housing so is it that people stay there and then go down to the beach in the day that the local residents are objecting too. Seems a shame for the owners as they seem to have gone out of their way to get it right for everyone and are now in the middle. 

Thanks for the replys
Mandy


----------

